# lassen sich pc spiele echt heutzutage so schlecht verkaufen,wie denn das?



## latiose88 (23. Februar 2021)

hi ,ja die Überschrift ist ernst gemeint.Ich weis das nun welche Steam als hauptgrund sehen,weil seid dem es immer schlechter wurde.
Dann kommen noch die ab 18 Games dazu,die kann man ja im Grunde gleich wenn man sie nicht mehr mag in den Mülleimer schmeisen weil man sie ja so gut wie nirgendswo verkaufen kann.Da hilft auch Ebay nix,ist mir schon mal aufgefallen. Die Verkäufer also die Händler dürfen ja quasi alles nur der Privat Bürger schaut in die Röhre.
Es gibt auch sonst keine ander Plattform bis auf Ebay das solche Games man dort verkaufen darf.Dies wahr allerdings ja nicht immer so gewesen,denn auch damals durfte man auf Ebay ab 18 Games nicht verkaufen. Selbst wenn es keine ab 18 sind sondern z.b ab 16 und niedriger selbst da interessieren sich die Menschen nicht mehr für alte Games.Nur noch die neusten werden gekauft.Aber auch hier merkt man sehr schnell das ab 6 Monaten die Games auch dort in richtung wenig Geld abdriften.
Ich frage mich also daher,wieso man dann noch überhaupt die Möglichkeit hat es zu verkaufen wenn die ohnehin keiner mehr kaufen will.
Wozu dann also das Ganze nur damit es dann den schein von Möglichkeiten gibt.
Man könnte sogar frech sagen,Pc SPiele werden für den Mülleimer Produziert. SIe sind quasi nix mehr wert.Schon beim erscheinen also Schrott.Das nenne ich mal ein starkes Stück,unglaublich.
Was sagt ihr denn dazu?


----------



## LDNV (23. Februar 2021)

Stimmt nicht.

Roteerdbeere.com ist ein sehr guter Marktplatz, vom System her ähnlich ebay, um seine games zu verkaufen.

Ansonsten hast du im Bezug auf dem PC Markt recht. Bei den Konsolen sieht es hingegen entschieden anders aus, Disc spiele werden da regelmäßig ge und verkauft für ansehnliches Geld.

Nur schade das mich der Verkauf selbst gar nicht interessiert. Heutzutage sind spiele teils in sales oder übers Ausland so Spot billig und Dank Youtube / twitch und Co weiß man eigentlich immer schnell wie es um das Spiel bestellt ist was man ins Auge gefasst hat - was fehlkäufe minimiert. Daher bin ich auch auf der Konsole über gegangen nur digital zu kaufen. Möchte gute Spiele ohnehin in der Bibliothek behalten.

Gamepass / Abos und Co werden die Sache aber auch noch schwieriger machen.

Persönlich finde ich z.b. Den Gamepass (als Ergänzung)  zwar gut. Ermöglicht er mir doch spiele im Zuges meines ohnehin Abos, kostengünstig zu spielen und später noch günstiger in meine Bibliothek einzupflegen via Kauf wenn ich denn möchte.

Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich darin aber große Gefahr was die Qualität wie aber auch das "besitzen" (bewusst in " geschrieben) angeht. An Abos verdient man halt langfristig mehr. Also treibt man die Masse in Abos und bittet die die "besitzen" wollen eben mehr zur Kasse.

Ähnliches beobachtet man ja quasi auch gerade im Hardware Markt im Bezug auf Verfügbarkeit und Preise und gleichzeitig lukrativen Cloud gaming angeboten.... (Könnte man schon fast denken das es absicht ist).


----------



## XT1024 (23. Februar 2021)

Wie viel soll denn ein uraltes Spiel im Verkauf bringen, das schon 20x im Sonderangebot für 10 € neu zu haben war?


latiose88 schrieb:


> Man könnte sogar frech sagen,Pc SPiele werden für den Mülleimer Produziert. SIe sind quasi nix mehr wert.


Da ich seit '98 nicht ein Spiel verkauft hab, weiß ich nicht, was ein Spiel wert sein soll. Als Wertanlage habe ich nicht eins gekauft...


----------



## latiose88 (23. Februar 2021)

Ja das stimmt. Blöd halt nur das ich spiele verkaufe will und den Menschen sogar schon 3€ inklusive Versand schon zu teuer zu sein scheinen. 
Und ja ich schaue mal nach auf die genannte Seite und hoffe das man da games ab 18 verkaufen darf. Denn im schlimmsten Fall schmeiße ich die games dann halt einfach weg, damit sie einfach weg sind. Aber zuerst bevor ich das mache, versuche ich ein wenig Geld noch dafür zu bekommen. Sollte es nicht geklappt haben, dann kann ich es noch immer wegwerfen. Ich selbst habe schon 2 games weggeworfen. 
Einfach cover zerstört und die CD bzw DVD zerbrochen. Und fertig war es, ging recht schnell weg und ich habe ne sorge weniger gehabt. 
Es ist zwar schade das ich dafür nix mehr bekommen hatte aber weil ich weiß das ich dafür kein Geld mehr bekommen hatte auch kein echter verlust für mich gewesen. Darum auch die Annahme für die Mülltonne produziert worden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2021)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht geklappt haben, dann kann ich es noch immer wegwerfen. Ich selbst habe schon 2 games weggeworfen.
> Einfach cover zerstört und die CD bzw DVD zerbrochen. Und fertig war es, ging recht schnell weg und ich habe ne sorge weniger gehabt.
> Es ist zwar schade das ich dafür nix mehr bekommen hatte aber weil ich weiß das ich dafür kein Geld mehr bekommen hatte auch kein echter verlust für mich gewesen. Darum auch die Annahme für die Mülltonne produziert worden.


Warum verschenkst Du die Games nicht?
Wetten, daß sich da viele Menschen freuen würden?

Ich verschenke meist sogar meine Vorgänger PCs und die laufen sicher immer noch gut, wenn ich sie an das Sozialkaufhaus oder ähnliche Einrichtungen abgebe.

Und der Müllberg wird nicht größer.


----------



## LDNV (23. Februar 2021)

Beim lesen des Beitrages frage ich mich ernsthaft was einen dazu führt das einen 2 Games so ein Unbehagen und Sorge bereiten das man sie zerstören muss um eine Sorge weniger zu haben. 

Dir scheint es recht gut zu gehen


----------

